#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Разум у муравьёв

## Zom

К вопросу об участии насекомых в схеме перерождения..




> Французские и американские этологи экспериментально показали, что пустынные муравьи-бегунки Cataglyphis cursor 
> целенаправленно спасают своих попавших в ловушку сородичей, проявляя при этом немалую изобретательность. Муравьи не только откапывают своего засыпанного песком товарища и пытаются вытащить его за ноги, но и находят в песке нейлоновую нить, которой он привязан, и перекусывают ее. Столь сложные «спасательные операции» зарегистрированы у беспозвоночных впервые. Муравьи выручают только членов своей семьи; особи того же вида, но из другого муравейника, вместо этого подвергаются нападению.
> 
> ...
> Ранее подобные действия в ходе спасательных операций у муравьев не регистрировались. Такое поведение (в отличие от рытья и дерганья жертвы за ноги) совсем уж трудно истолковать в рамках теории о «простых рефлекторных ответах на возбудители». Здесь, по-видимому, все-таки необходим определенный уровень интеллекта: нужно ведь сообразить, что именно нить не дает жертве выбраться и что эту нить нужно перегрызть.


Подробнее - http://elementy.ru/news?newsid=431133

----------

Aion (25.08.2009), Aleksey L. (27.08.2009), Bob (26.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (09.02.2011), Dwn (01.05.2011), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (27.08.2009), Ho Shim (26.08.2009), Janna (31.08.2010), Joy (17.08.2010), Pedma Kalzang (30.04.2010), Skyku (23.09.2009), Бато (26.08.2009), Вова Л. (25.08.2009), Дондог (21.07.2016), Иван Денисов (14.08.2010), лесник (27.08.2009), Нея (13.04.2011), Тарасова (24.08.2010), Чиффа (25.08.2009)

----------


## Kotovski

Круто! У этих пустынных муравьев вообще, по ходу дела, умище очень развитое. Была статья про Cataglyphis, как они ориентируются в пустыне. В отличие от людей, ходящих кругами (шутка), муравьи  ориентируются по солнцу и в муравейник возвращаются всегда по кратчайшей прямой. Перед тем, как отправиться в пустыню на поиски добычи, они делают пару кругов вокруг муравейника -- для калибровки.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.02.2011), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Pavel

> К вопросу об участии насекомых в схеме перерождения..


Zom, а можно уточнить, какое отношение имеет сообщение об интеллекте социально развитого насекомого муравья к его участию в схеме перерождений? Т.е. мне хотелось бы понять. если бы статья была о том, что муравей крайне недоразвит интеллектуально по сравнению с другими насекомыми, то его участие в схеме перерождений было бы каким-то другим?

----------


## Zom

> Zom, а можно уточнить, какое отношение имеет сообщение об интеллекте социально развитого насекомого муравья к его участию в схеме перерождений?


Вопрос в том, относятся ли насекомые к миру животных по буддийской классификации или нет. Судя по этой статье - очень даже относятся. То есть можно рано-поздно родится муравьём, может не сразу, а через череду промежуточных перерождений, но всё-таки можно. 

Если более подробно - то у муравья, согласно этой статье, зарегистрировано сознание. Это необходимый фактор для участия в схеме Взаимозависимого Возникновения.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.02.2011), Pavel (26.08.2009), Дондог (21.07.2016), лесник (05.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Посоветуйте, как мне избавиться от мушек на кухне?!! 
> Они были принесены в дом вместе с пакетом картошки из "Пятерочки". 
> Чего я только не перепробовала... благовония всякие жгла, спиральки - не улетают.
> 
> P.S. Всю еду уже спрятала, насколько это возможно, но они время равно плодятся. Их много. Чувствую, что готова перейти к более радикальным методам, что подпортит мне карму.


Вообще это оффтоп. Вот если бы вы написали о том, как пытались избавиться от мушек, а они организовали на вас облаву и замотали в сеть - вот это было бы по теме -)

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Zom

Ну ладно, оффтоп так оффтоп - всё равно наверное мало кто по теме что скажет.
Хотя нет. Всё-таки по теме я ещё добавлю.

Давно по телику лет может 6 или 8 назад смотрел передачу про паука "Portia" - который кормится другими пауками. Т.е. будучи пауком, он сам ест пауков. Вот целая передача была посвящена тому, что эти пауки обладают поразительной находчивостью во время охоты. Например, было заснято, как этот паук пополз по чужой паутине другого, чтобы схватить и съесть хозяина, но паук-хозяин был осторожен и всё время убегал от охотника. Тогда паук "Portia" забрался на ветку, что была над паутиной, и на ниточке стал спускаться сверху прямо на паука-хозяина - и в итоге таким образом смог схватить его и умертвить. Это ещё круче чем муравьи, отгрызающие мешающие нитки.

Вот про них в анг. Википедии: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portia_(genus)




> Portia is a genus of jumping spider which feeds on other spiders (araneophagic). They are remarkable for their hunting behaviour which suggests they are capable of learning and problem solving, traits normally attributed to much larger animals.
> 
> --
> Portia - вид прыгающих пауков, который кормится другими пауками. Они примечательны своим охотничьим поведением, которое подразумевает, что они способны к обучению и решению проблемных задач; такие особенности обычно относят к гораздо более крупным животным.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну ладно, оффтоп так оффтоп - всё равно наверное мало кто по теме что скажет.


Сказать по теме можно так много, что не хочется начинать...  :Smilie:  Дело в том, что подавляющее большинство насекомых демонстрирует достаточно развитый интеллект. Перебирать отдельные случаи не имеет смысла. Однако в общем следовало бы отметить, что как и среди высших, так и среди низших животных, наиболее развитый интеллект (сознание, как Zom это назвал) демонстрируют социально ориентированные животные. В этом смысле не удивительны способности муравьев, пчел, термитов, шершней, ос....
Среди пауков есть и "умники", и "придурки". Умники, как правило, становятся академическими объектами для изучения их поведения (психологии), что поднимает их авторитет и укрепляет у ученых и обывателей мнение о них как об умниках.

Вообще современная классификация животных с последующим разделением на насекомых или млекопитающих основана прежде всего на физиологическом строении и родственном происхождении т никоем образе не по интеллекту или уровню сознания. По этой причине не следует искать взаимосвязь между видовой классификацией (например среди насекомых) и интеллектуальностью, т.к. этот фактор при создании классификации не участвовал. Рассчитывать же на случайную корелляцию интеллекта и видовой классификации как-то неоправданно...  :Smilie:  Я бы прежде всего обратил внимание на взаимосвязь между социальной формой существования (семья, группа семей...) и развитием интеллектуальных способностей. Это имеет и прямое отношение к человеку. По этой причине не стал бы подталкивать без особых на то оснований кого-либо к отшельничеству.  :Smilie:  В этом вопросе нужен индивидуальный подход и уже зрелый человек.

----------

Skyku (23.09.2009), Байраги (28.08.2012), Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Если кто помнит, лет 7-8 назад по НТВ были передачи, которые вел Александр Гордон. В одной из таких передач выступали ученые, которые много лет занимаются изучением поведения муравьев. Передача так и называлась "Интеллект муравьев". Очень интересно. Вот тут я нашла стенограмму этой передачи: http://eways.narod.ru/gordon/030701st_p.html

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Смешно немножко читать... %) Разговор идёт так, как будто у кого-то из буддистов есть сомнение в наличии разума у насекомых, для устранения какового сомнения привлекаются свежайшие научные (!) доказательства.  :Smilie: 
Просто улыбка, не грузитесь.

На полях: у дочки в детстве была способность общаться с живыми существами, вплоть до паука. Ну, во всяком случае (один из вороха примеров) однажды она по-доброму уговорила (полушёпотом, что мы женой сидели и слушали, затаив дыхание) роскошного паука-косиножку, сидевшего на стене комнаты с балконом. И он робко перешёл к ней в подставленную ладошку, после чего она, свою собранную ковшиком ладошку ничем даже не прикрыв, отнесла паука с нашего третьего этажа за дом и выпустила там в траву. Сделала она это по просьбе жены, специально позвавшей её с улицы к этому пауку во избежание нанесения вреда ему нашими корявыми руками.  :Smilie:

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (27.08.2009), Joy (17.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.08.2009), Алексей Е (09.02.2011), Аминадав (13.08.2010), Байраги (28.08.2012), Бато (27.08.2009), Дондог (21.07.2016), Нея (13.04.2011), Слава Эркин (22.09.2009), Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Мас

По моему скромному разумению – муравей, муравейник – мужской образ жизни. Пчела, улей, семья – женский…

----------


## Топпер

> По моему скромному разумению – муравей, муравейник – мужской образ жизни. Пчела, улей, семья – женский…


Хотя и там и там рабочие особи и солдаты - это недоразвитые самки  :Smilie: 
А матки - это полностью развитые самки. Только трутни в ульях и муравейниках являются самцами.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Хотя и там и там рабочие особи и солдаты - это недоразвитые самки 
> А матки - это полностью развитые самки. Только трутни в ульях и муравейниках являются самцами.


В любом случае во всех этих случаях в биологии в качестве живого существа принято рассматривать улей. термитник, муравейник..., а не пчелу, муравья или термита в силу мощно развитой дифференциацией особей и социальной и структурной зависимости. Ни муравей, ни пчела, ни термит не способны к самостоятельному существованию и без муравейника, термитника или улья. Думаю, что для буддиста в рассмотрении таких живых существ важнее было бы обратить внимание не на интеллект отдельных особей, а на существо, состоящее как из особей, так и из неживой материи. Такой взгляд может дать хорошую пищу для переосмысления целого ряда понятий таких как: "Я", "живой организм", "живое существо", "семья", "популяция"... В частности для муравьев характерно тесная родственная взаимосвязь между муравейниками. Современные исследования этих взаимосвязей указыывают на то, что традиционное представление о семье как о муравейнике сильно поверхностное. Многие муравейники связаны между собой настолько широкой и прочной системой взаимоотношений, что площади, занимаемые одной семьей порой сравнимы с площадаями государств или даже континентов.

Кстати, коли уж совершен уже экскурс в жизнь муравьев, то кому-нибудь будет интересно поразмышлять еще и над таким фактом: масса всех муравьев планеты Земля существенно превышает массу всех людей.  :Smilie: 

А вообще муравьи очень интересный отряд насекомых, наблюдение за которым дает пищу для размышлений о человеке. Есть муравьи. которые существуют лишь на порабощении других муравьев. Есть такие. которые существуют на фермерстве или культивировании растений. Есть такие, которые специализируются на охоте. Ну и конечно смешанные формы существования всех вариаций. Тут уж не приходится удивляться интеллектуальным способностям муравейника, при этом каждый отдельный муравей не блещет умом, собразительностью, а главное так почитаемой у людей смекалкой.

----------

Ho Shim (27.08.2009), Joy (17.08.2010), Skyku (23.09.2009), Алексей Е (09.02.2011), Байраги (28.08.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Мас

Хотя и там и там рабочие особи и солдаты - это недоразвитые самки 
А матки - это полностью развитые самки. Только трутни в ульях и муравейниках являются самцами.
Недоразвитые… до чего… не до ра з витые ( до – нота… ра – солнце… 3 – три…)…
Рабочие… раб очи.е… мат к и… пол нос ть ю…
Только трутни в ульях – Т оль.к.о трут н и  в у ль я х…. 

Прошу прощения, но в нашем мире – перестал тереть – в семье проблемы…

----------


## Zom

> В любом случае во всех этих случаях в биологии в качестве живого существа принято рассматривать улей. термитник, муравейник..., а не пчелу, муравья или термита в силу мощно развитой дифференциацией особей и социальной и структурной зависимости. Ни муравей, ни пчела, ни термит не способны к самостоятельному существованию и без муравейника, термитника или улья. Думаю, что для буддиста в рассмотрении таких живых существ важнее было бы обратить внимание не на интеллект отдельных особей, а на существо, состоящее как из особей, так и из неживой материи.


То же самое можно сказать и про людей. Ни один человек не способен к самостоятельному существованию. Однако в буддизме никто не говорит о том, что общество - это некое отдельное живое существо. Будда спасал не некое абстрактное общество, а как раз конкретных его индивидуумов.

В случае муравьями - мы видим тоже, что вполне конкретная группа муравьев спасала вполне конкретного индивидуума.




> при этом каждый отдельный муравей не блещет умом, собразительностью, а главное так почитаемой у людей смекалкой.


Как раз блещет. Вы первый пост темы прочитали?

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Мас

Как раз блещет. Вы первый пост темы прочитали? 

Мухамед (Муха мед) подчеркивал, что Соломона поучал – муравей…, а Самсон (Сам сон) порвав пасть льву – нашел мед…

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> К вопросу об участии насекомых в схеме перерождения..
> 
> Муравьи выручают только членов *своей семьи*; особи того же вида, но из другого муравейника, вместо этого подвергаются нападению.


Спасибо, моя "муравьиная" теория цивилизации-семьи находит очередное подтверждение. /я знал, что прав/ ))))

----------


## Мас

Спасибо, моя "муравьиная" теория ц ивилизации-семьи находит очередное подтверждение. /я знал, что  прав/ )))) 

Ужж… в.ос.к.лица.т.ель.ный знак… змей между Евой и Адамом… при.ни.ма.ешь с.тор.он.у  п.рава… но равы – Ев.реи….

Смотри, Жж… по.ражает в голову… жж.а.лит в пят.у…

----------


## Топпер

Мас, пожалуйста используйте литературный русский язык для написания своих сообщений. 
Из правил форума:



> 3. Правила написания сообщений
> 
> Предложения начинаются с большой буквы и разделяются соответствующими знаками препинания (точкой, многоточием, восклицательным или вопросительным знаками). 
> Запятые ставятся там, где нужно, пишутся слитно с предшествующим словом и отделяются пробелом от следующего слова. 
> Использование только ЗАГЛАВНЫХ букв в сообщении запрещается. Традиционно это эквивалентно крику и может вызвать соответствующую реакцию других посетителей форума. 
> Используйте смайлики по назначению. Обилие смайликов говорит о том, что человек или не может выразить свою мысль, или ему нечего сказать. 
> Не коверкайте псевдонимы других пользователей. 
> Не коверкайте русские слова. Формы «скока», «щас», «када» и т. п. не являются словами русского языка, поэтому их использование на форуме не приветствуется.

----------


## Zom

> Мас, пожалуйста используйте литературный русский язык для написания своих сообщений.


Тсс! Это наверное муравей пишет. Всё намного круче, чем предполагают учёные -)

----------

Байраги (28.08.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Кумо (28.08.2009), Тао (13.02.2012)

----------


## Aion

Муравьи начали выращивать грибы 20 миллионов лет назад

Муравьи оказались способны обучать собратьев

----------

Zom (28.08.2009), Тарасова (24.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

Спираль смерти

----------

Karadur (23.09.2009), Zom (22.09.2009), Ната (22.09.2009), Сергей А (23.09.2009), Тарасова (24.08.2010), Ярослав Бельцов (03.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

Муравьи оказались опытными агрономами

----------

Тарасова (24.08.2010)

----------


## Fermion

Друзья, не будем забывать, что у такого поведения мурвьев есть и рациональное объяснение - их нервная система достаточно сложна. Эти маленькие биологические
компьютеры на ножках имеют достаточно памяти и вычислительной мощи, чтобы справиться с такой ситуацией.  То что они спасают своих - проявление альтруизма вполне себе эволюционно оправданного, то что они откапывают - обычно муравьи умеют копать, то что они перегрызают нить - возможно у них есть опыт спасения  своих сородичей из паутины и лап пауков.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Доржик (15.08.2010)

----------


## Иргит

Объясните мне пожалуйста. Например я родился тараканом, и вся моя тараканья жизнь это скорее инстинкты, чем разумные действия. Из этого можно сказать что и мотивация у меня тоже будет инстинктивно тараканья. Если вообще будет? Так вот, каким образом подобная инстинктивно неразумная жизнь и поступки могут влиять на карму. Ведь это бессознательная жизнь. И как это может отразиться на будущих перерождениях?

----------


## Джыш

> Так вот, каким образом подобная инстинктивно неразумная жизнь и поступки могут влиять на карму. Ведь это бессознательная жизнь. И как это может отразиться на будущих перерождениях?


Эволюция.

----------


## Буль

> каким образом подобная инстинктивно неразумная жизнь и поступки могут влиять на карму. Ведь это бессознательная жизнь.


Это Вы, Иргит, решили что жизнь таракана бессознательна. Сами тараканы, очевидно, так не считают.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Дондог (21.07.2016), Нея (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Жизнь многих людей тоже сравнивают с тараканьей. С утра встал, побежал по городу как таракан, вечером принес домой еду и доволен. Но тараканья выживаемость лучшая, а это о чем-то говорит, поскольку они живут уже миллионы лет и после людей будут жить. Воробьи тоже интересно. Наблюдал две картины. Один раз слышу галдеж воробьев, смотрю на фронтоне паника, подумал, что воробьи дерутся. Потом смотрю, оказалось что у одного воробья вокруг лапки обмоталась веревочка и другие воробьи устроили крик и все летают вокруг него. Потом они по очереди стали дергать за эту веревку и в итоге отцепили его. Я подумал ну нифига себе. В другой раз зимой подкармливали воробьев и всегда один с утра в то время когда им насыпали конкретно так сидел на соседнем дереве и следил за ситуацией. Когда насыпали корм, он улетал и через пять минут вся компания прилетала. С другой стороны они выгнали голубей из города. Жесткая борьба у них происходит за территорию.

----------

Echo (15.08.2010), Дондог (21.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда насыпали корм, он улетал и через пять минут вся компания прилетала.


Вороны тоже.
Я вообще читал, что учёные записывали и исследовали воронье каркание, и выяснили, что у ворон есть личные имена, на которые они отзываются.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

Ну, значит, пора среди ворон прописку вводить

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Падма Осел (09.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

Не могу понять в чём разница сознании у человека и у таракана? Ведь говорят что лучше переродиться человеком и есть целый человеческий мир. Значит тоже самое можно сказать про тараканов есть целый тараканьий мир. Значит существует столько миров сколько и живых существ. Тогда какая разница рожусь я тараканом, человеком или голодным духом. В любом случаи рождение в любом мире несёт существование а значит я буду копить опыт. И вообще почему мы считаем что лучше родиться человеком чем тараканом. Может наоборот?

----------


## Марина В

> ...почему мы считаем что лучше родиться человеком чем тараканом.


Принято считать, что человек может встретить Дхарму в этой жизни и начать следовать ей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

> И вообще почему мы считаем что лучше родиться человеком чем тараканом


. 

По сабжу и заодно на ваш вопрос. 
Несколько дней назад на даче наблюдал эпизод - из муравейника вылетали для создания новых колоний муравьиные самки (те, что с крыльями). И увидел одну самку у которой, почему-то, отсутствовала часть туловища. Она пыталась взлететь, но поскольку баланс тела был нарушен, она тут же падала на спину, переворачивалась, и пробовала опять.. так она вылетела за пределы муравейника и заползла на небольшой куст кислицы. Потом я её оставил и стал опять смотреть как взлетают всё новые муравьиные самки. А затем решил проверить, как там та самка-инвалид. Посмотрел и ужаснулся - прямо в шею ей вцепился паук и уже куда-то её утаскивал, причём по размерам был раза в два меньше её. Вот такой вот жизненный эпизод из муравьиных будней...

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Дондог (21.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

> почему мы считаем что лучше родиться человеком чем тараканом?


Будучи человеком мы накапливаем заслуги себе и другим живым существам. 
Животные рефлективно существуют в сансаре, сила их инстинкта велика. Голодные или иные духи избывают свою карму с ярковыраженным аспектом (удовольствие, гордыня, алчность, тщеславие и т д). 
Таким образом, человек занимает срединное положение, удобное для практики: волен выбирать между инстинктом, чувством, правильным поведением.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Посмотрел и ужаснулся - прямо в шею ей вцепился паук и уже куда-то её утаскивал, причём по размерам был раза в два меньше её. Вот такой вот жизненный эпизод из муравьиных будней...


К сожалению, подобное бывает и в мире людей. 

У людей только то преимущество, что выше интеллект, ну и развита вторая сигнальная система. Т.е. больше возможностей, чтобы понимать и применять Дхарму.

----------


## Ho Shim

> . 
> Вот такой вот жизненный эпизод из муравьиных будней...


_
"Прицепившись к насекомому, гриб прорастает внутрь его организма и начинает выделять в него некие вещества алкалоидной группы, которые влияют на поведение хозяина. Такие муравьи покидают колонию и в одиночестве отправляются на поиски свежих листьев, либо выпадают из гнезд, которые расположены в кронах деревьев. Наиболее ужасна финальная стадия паразитической казни, в последние часы жизни пораженные муравьи перебираются на нижнюю сторону листа, на котором сидят, и "смертельной хваткой" сжимают свои жвала на центральной вене, обездвиживая себя и располагая гриб удобным для него образом... Гриб не может расти ни высоко в кронах деревьев, ни в лесной подстилке, а зараженные муравьи часто гибнут на листьях между этими двумя слоями, где влажность и температура грибу подходят. Как только муравей умирает, гриб прорастает из его головы и образует коробочку со спорами, которые в ночное время выстреливаются на лесную подстилку - там они могут заразить других муравьев. До сих пор не ясно, как устроен механизм, заставляющий гриб-паразит "не просто убивать хозяина, а подчинять его мозг и мускулы и лишь затем его убивать" отметил Дэвид Хьюз из Гарвардского Университета"_

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Zom (19.08.2010), Денис Евгеньев (13.10.2010), Дондог (21.07.2016), Иргит (19.08.2010), Нея (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2010), Ярослав Бельцов (03.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Круто... 
Но моего муравья на всю похожесть истории всё-таки утащил паук. Хотя возможно, что он (муравей) заразился этим грибом, который его и повёл на листья кислицы.

----------


## Марина В

> _
> "Прицепившись к насекомому, гриб прорастает внутрь его организма... ...Такие муравьи покидают колонию и в одиночестве отправляются на поиски свежих листьев... ...располагая гриб удобным для него образом... ...Гриб не может расти ни высоко в кронах деревьев, ни в лесной подстилке... ...До сих пор не ясно, как устроен механизм, заставляющий гриб-паразит "не просто убивать хозяина, а подчинять его мозг и мускулы и лишь затем его убивать" отметил Дэвид Хьюз из Гарвардского Университета"_


Странный человек, этот Дэвид Хьюз, даром что из Гарвардского университета, _если он только в самом деле сказал то, что написано в этой... гм... статье_. Дело в том, что таких грибов, паразитирующих в теле живого хозяина (не только муравьёв) _довольно много видов, и они прекрасно себя чувствуют в разных ярусах леса_, исключая, конечно самый верхний - там солнце...  :Wink:  А вот муравьи, подчиняюсь инстинкту ли, разуму ли - *чувствуют происходящие в организме изменения и приближение смерти и уходят подальше от муравейника и пролегающих тропок* (_хотя не исключено, что их изгоняют сородичи, я просто такого не наблюдала никогда_)... И безусловно, _статья просто совершенно безграмотна_ ещё в той части, где говорится о "прицеплении" гриба к насекомому и "прорастании" его в организм. Грибы, безусловно и повсеместно _развиваются из спор_. В общем, с моей точки зрения, это совершеннейшая чушь которой, впрочем, забит не только интернет...  :Cry:

----------

Ho Shim (05.01.2017), Дондог (21.07.2016), Тарасова (24.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Марина В, странная аргументация. О чем Вы?

----------


## Этэйла

Сплошные энтмологи в теме ))))

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хоть не энтомолог, но мне тоже интересно. : ))

А ведь, кажись, даже взрослый муравей без "коллектива"-то выжить не способен?

----------


## Марина В

> Марина В, странная аргументация. О чем Вы?


Помилуйте, какая аргументация... Тут никакой аргументации  вовсе не нужно, просто удержаться не смогла; у меня привычка - если где чушь увижу, сразу говорю: _чушь_!  :Smilie: 



> Сплошные энтомологи в теме ))))


 :Embarrassment:  Это моя первая специализация. Вторая ещё хуже... :Wink: 



> А ведь, кажись, даже взрослый муравей без "коллектива"-то выжить не способен?


В природе точно нет, в лаборатории - не мучила...  :Wink:

----------

Этэйла (19.08.2010), Юй Кан (19.08.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Мариночка извините, обитеть не хотела....хотя припарировать на практике приходилось))))

----------

Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Мариночка извините, обидеть не хотела....хотя препарировать на практике приходилось))))


Муравьёв?!   :Big Grin: 
Никаких обид!  :Kiss: 
Крутой ОФФ пошёл, однако...  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (19.08.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Мариночка  халтурку на дом с муравьями не берите)))))))))))))))))

----------

Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Странный человек, этот Дэвид Хьюз, даром что из Гарвардского университета, _если он только в самом деле сказал то, что написано в этой... гм... статье_. Дело в том, что таких грибов, паразитирующих в теле живого хозяина (не только муравьёв) _довольно много видов, и они прекрасно себя чувствуют в разных ярусах леса_, исключая, конечно самый верхний - там солнце...  А вот муравьи, подчиняюсь инстинкту ли, разуму ли - *чувствуют происходящие в организме изменения и приближение смерти и уходят подальше от муравейника и пролегающих тропок* (_хотя не исключено, что их изгоняют сородичи, я просто такого не наблюдала никогда_)... И безусловно, _статья просто совершенно безграмотна_ ещё в той части, где говорится о "прицеплении" гриба к насекомому и "прорастании" его в организм. Грибы, безусловно и повсеместно _развиваются из спор_. В общем, с моей точки зрения, это совершеннейшая чушь которой, впрочем, забит не только интернет...


Это несоветская газета!  :Smilie:  The Guardian Я не энтомолог, проверить не могу)) Верю на слово!

----------

Марина В (22.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Это несоветская газета!  The Guardian Я не энтомолог, проверить не могу)) Верю на слово!


 :Big Grin:  Это иностранная _советская_ газета...
Я, собственно, не миколог, но о том, что грибы развиваются из спор, знаю _случайным образом_, т.к. школу начала прогуливать уже ближе к старшим классам...   :Wink: 
Ну, а журналисты... работа у них такая...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
P.S. Никогда, ни за что, никому на слово - не верю!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Про разум у пауков:

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...1/02/08/426562

----------


## Zom

Мусульманские муравьи тоже празднуют Хадж ))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phiJmRQDR_o

Сравнить можно с:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22q3w...eature=related

-))

----------

Дондог (22.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

Муравьи считают лучше пятиклассников

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...1/04/12/436078

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

Статья неполная, из неё много неясностей.
В качестве базиса для статьи я рекомендовал бы Шрёдингера "Разум и материя", ну, или Лема "Сумма технологии". Без подобного базиса эта статья-- почти как жёлтая пресса.

----------


## Aion

> Огненные муравьи, попадая в воду, моментально образуют плот из своих тел, который может оставаться на плаву несколько дней и даже недель, в то время как отдельные муравьи неизбежно тонут через несколько часов.
> 
> Огненные муравьи оказались плотами-трансформерами


27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0">

----------


## Aion

> Новосибирские ученые поставили эксперименты, в которых убедительно показали, что муравьи умеют считать в пределах первых десятков. Также им доступны простейшие арифметические действия — сложение и вычитание, и эти навыки они активно используют при поиске пищи. Как выяснилось, муравьи не только знакомы с началами арифметики, но для передачи счетной информации способны изобрести новые коды, удобные для конкретных случаев. Результаты показывают, что муравьиный язык — это не застывший конгломерат инстинктивных сигналов; он изменяется в соответствии с текущими задачами, подобно другим эффективным средствам общения в группах. Столь непростые информационные потребности может обеспечить не только развитый мозг высших животных, но и нервные ганглии насекомых. Так грань между «высшей» и «низшей» формами мышления постепенно размывается.
> 
> © Математический язык муравьев пластичен

----------

Ho Shim (05.05.2011), Денис Евгеньев (24.05.2011), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Sadhak

На "разумных" муравьев есть и грибы "разумные" http://infox.ru/science/animal/2011/...__mogil.phtml:



> Зоологи, энтомологи (ученые – насекомоведы) и микологи (ученые – грибоведы) под руководством Дэвида Хьюджса (David P. Hughes) из Университета Пенсильвании (Penn State University) изучают муравьев-древоточцев — Camponotus. Тех самых трудолюбивых и относительно безвредных членистоногих, которые по крошечкам растаскивают заготовленную древесину и пни.
> В принципе, команду Дэвида Хьюджса интересует не как живут, а как умирают членистоногие трудяги. Так, некоторые муравьи Camponotus leonardi погибают необычно: уцепившись «зубами» за жилки растения, с нижней стороны листа. Укусы от умерших муравьев ученые обнаружили даже на растительных остатках возрастом полсотни миллионов лет.
> «Гриб — кордицепс однобокий (Ophiocordyceps unilateralis) — поражает нервную систему муравья, превращая трудолюбивого солдата в асоциального зомби: зараженное насекомое покидает колонию, спускается с дерева на землю и закрепляется на каком-нибудь листе, впиваясь жвалами (мандибулами) в жилку растения. Ухватившись жвалами за листок, муравей-зомби погибает. Через некоторое время из головы насекомого вырастает плодовое тело того самого гриба, споры которого превратили его в зомби», — пишет Дэвид Хьюджес в новой статье, посвященной предсмертным хождениям больных муравьев.
> Ученые объясняют, что пока трупик насекомого висит вниз головой, на высоте около двадцати пяти сантиметров, проросший гриб созревает и начинает «трещать по швам»: споры рассыпаются на лесную подстилку и других муравьев. То есть болезнетворный гриб не просто прорастает в голове насекомых: мозговая плесень использует своего хозяина для развития и распространения. «Муравей, зависший над землей – идеальная среда для размножения и развития гриба, — поясняют ученые. – Здесь и влажность высокая (до 95%), и питательных веществ достаточно».
> В работе, результаты которой появились в статье «Behavioral mechanisms and morphological symptoms of zombie ants dying from fungal infection», ученые исследовали предсмертное поведение и морфологические изменения инфицированных тайских муравьев. Ученые отмечают, что, как и было описано ранее, инфицированные муравьи отличаются «неординарным поведением»: они уходят туда, куда здоровые насекомые не суют свой нос – в лесную подстилку, поближе к зеленым частям растения, на которых они и умирают. Впрочем, одиночные здоровые муравьи тоже иногда забегают в лесную подстилку, но снова возвращаются в логово – в деревья, на высоту более 1,5 метров. Энтомологи отмечают, что такие «залетные муравьи» и страдают от O.unilateralis, а те, что «сидят дома» не сталкиваются с инфекцией и не болеют.
> Инфицированные членистоногие бродят по лесу в одиночку. Они спотыкаются, падают и, похоже, вообще идут туда, куда получится: «У муравьев начинаются мышечные судороги и они не могут совладать со своими конечностями», — объясняют авторы нового исследовании. Интересно и то, что приготовившиеся к смерти насекомые уходят от муравейника и начинают искать «могилу» в утренние часы: «Больные муравьи активны с 9.30 до 12.45, — конкретизируют ученые. – Они подчиняются солнечному ритму».
> Ученые обращают внимание, что инфицированные муравьи не агрессивны и не проявляют интереса или воинствующего настроя к соперникам, осам и мухам. Впрочем, и на них хищники не заглядываются: «Даже пауки не охотятся на больных муравьев», — пишут исследователи.
> Биологи изучили тела муравьев, готовых намертво вцепиться в зеленый лист. Оказалось, что к этому моменту нервная система, сосуды и мышцы муравья просто окутаны гифами гриба. Фактически, еще при жизни муравей плесневеет изнутри. Причем, O.unilateralis не разрушает ткань: гифы оплетают внутренние органы, отдельные мышцы и сосуды. Таким способом гифы гриба нарушают связь органов с нервными окончаниями. На клеточном уровне гриб вызывает энергетический кризис клеток: в мышцах инфицированных муравьев снижается количество митохондрий.
> Ученые объясняют, что все описанные морфологические и поведенческие изменения больного муравья – приспособление гриба, который «говорит», что и как нужно сделать, чтобы умереть в нужном месте и в нужной позе. Так, гриб «добивает» мышечные клетки в момент, когда муравей вцепился в лист. Получается, что насекомое не может жвалы раскрыть (мышцы ведь парализованы). Вот и висит бедняга несколько часов, пока не издохнет. Правда, ученые пока не могут объяснить, как муравей выбирает место своего предсмертного укуса; почему его тянет к зелени и утренней активности. «Мы попытаемся разобраться с механизмами, с помощью которых грибы манипулируют муравьями», — резюмируют авторы


Встречал еще описание паразитов которые окрашивают брюхо зараженного муравья в ярко-красный цвет и заставляют вытягивать его вверх так, что он становится очень похож на местные ягоды, которые и склевывают птицы обеспечивая жизненный цикл паразита.

----------

Aion (24.05.2011), Дондог (21.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Поляков

Про грибы на муравьях http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCOQ0...eature=related

----------


## Toki

Я подписан на один научный журнал, и в выпуске этого месяца, говорится что учёные смогли определить и сравнить QI бактерий, которые, оказывается имеют определённый разум, экспериментально доказанный  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Zom

Муравьи проявляют агрессию по отношению к тем, кто пытается проникнуть в их колонию. Как оказалось, при этом они четко отделяют, кто приходится им "кровным врагом", а кто - случайным прохожим.

Любая драка требует затрат энергии, которая в животном мире - большая ценность. Чтобы не тратить понапрасну силы и яд, муравьи "знают", какие виды действительно представляют для них опасность, и дерутся "всерьез" только с ними.

Немецкие ученые проанализировали агрессивную реакцию муравьев вида Temnothorax longispinosus на рабочих муравьев трех других видов и представителей того же вида, но из другой колонии.

Один из видов был "незнакомцем" (в природе они не сталкиваются с Temnothorax longispinosus) и не представлял угрозы для колонии. Такие муравьи почти не подвергались атакам.

Более агрессивно вели себя муравьи по отношению к своим родственникам из другой колонии и еще более воинственно - к другому виду, являющимся их конкурентом. Но и тут чаще всего, вместо того чтобы драться, чужаков просто выносили в жвалах за пределы колонии.

Также ученые подсадили к Temnothorax longispinosus рабочих муравьев вида, промышляющего кражей личинок. Похищенные личинки взрослеют в колонии чужого вида и потом служат "рабами", ухаживая за королевой и фуражируя в поисках еды. На представителей этого вида обрушивалась уже настоящая агрессия - их жалили и кусали до смерти.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Оскольд (06.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Механизмы принятия решений нейронными сетями мозга и коллективами общественных животных во многом сходны. В обоих случаях происходит нечто вроде «голосования», исход которого зависит от баланса сил между группами возбудимых объектов (нейронов или особей), получающих разную информацию из окружающей среды и голосующих за одно из нескольких возможных решений. Американские и британские биологи обнаружили, что ключевая особенность нейронных сетей, способных к принятию решений, — взаимное торможение — характерна и для пчелиного роя, выбирающего место для поселения. Пчелы-разведчики не только танцуют, приглашая рой лететь в облюбованное ими место, но и при помощи специальных сигналов «убеждают» оппонентов (разведчиков, агитирующих за другое решение) прекратить свой танец. Взаимное торможение повышает надежность системы принятия решений, помогая рою избежать ситуации буриданова осла.
> 
> Принимая коллективное решение, пчелы-разведчики убеждают оппонентов замолчать

----------


## Zom

Итак, больные муравьи ведут себя кардинально иначе, чем здоровые особи. Внутри колонии они меньше делятся пищей с другими муравьями, больше чистятся сами и больше подвергаются грумингу со стороны других муравьев. Последний факт можно объяснить тем, что здоровые муравьи понимают, что больной нуждается в чистке. Это может происходить по разным причинам. Во-первых, больной муравей может пахнуть по-другому. Но это маловероятно, так как состав углеводородов не различался у здоровых и больных особей. Во-вторых, муравьи могут начинать усиленно чистить больного, так как он сам много чистится. Но это также не подтвердилось эмпирическими наблюдениями. В-третьих, больной муравей может выказывать какое-либо иное ненормальное поведение, например издавать вибрационные сигналы. Присутствие грибных спор на кутикуле может быть также обнаружено посредством зрительной или тактильной коммуникации.

Больные муравьи проводят больше времени вне гнезда, чем здоровые, и практически не взаимодействуют с личинками. Тот факт, что здоровые муравьи не проявляют агрессивного поведения по отношению к больным особям внутри колонии, говорит о том, что, скорее всего, больные муравьи сами подвергают себя изоляции, а не изгоняются здоровыми особями. Таким образом, мы вновь сталкиваемся с удивительным проявлением альтруизма у эусоциальных животных, когда самоудаление больной особи уменьшает риск заражения родственников, что способствует выживанию семьи и распространению своих же генов.


http://elementy.ru/news?newsid=431745

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

Никак не могу понять какая от этой новости может быть польза для практики?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Никак не могу понять какая от этой новости может быть польза для практики?


Буддистам Махаяны это может помочь развивать сострадание к муравьям.

----------

Аминадав (01.02.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

И есть ещё один аспект: если такой альтруизм присущ даже муравьям, то ты, _человек разумный и способный к сознательному самосовершенствованию_, можешь у них этому учиться! : )

----------

Аминадав (01.02.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Zom

Из собственного опыта мы все знаем, что люди очень различаются по типу своего поведения: бывают смелые, и даже наглые, бывают застенчивые и робкие. Если у одного человека мы находим некоторое устойчивое сочетание специфических особенностей поведения, то говорим об определенном типе личности или о «поведенческом синдроме». Наблюдения за животными, в том числе живущими у нас дома собаками и кошками, показывают, что и среди них можно выделить разные «поведенческие синдромы», разные «индивидуальности» (personality).

Рабочие муравьи из одной колонии вовсе не одинаковы по своему поведению. Некоторые особи отличаются повышенной агрессивностью, другие проявляют особую заботу о потомстве, третьи эффективнее, чем другие, обследуют новые места или новые предметы. Группа немецких исследователей показала, что определенный поведенческий синдром (устойчивое сочетание некоторых особенностей поведения) характерен не только для отдельных особей, но и для целых колоний.

http://elementy.ru/news?newsid=431752

----------

Aion (10.02.2012), Pema Sonam (10.02.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Оскольд (04.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Обалдеть! Неужели рабочие муравьи из одной колонии вовсе не одинаковы по своему поведению??? Это очень поможет буддистам в практике!

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть сутра так и называемая "Сутра муравьев". В ней говорится что даяние еды муравейнику создает заслугу такую же как даяние еды тысячам людей одного города. Если у кого-то проблемы из-за недостатка заслуг и т.д. то совет в сутре такой что кормите летом муравейники. И тогда это будет очень быстрым накоплением добродетелей. Упоминается еда пяти видов. Но вроде мясо и сахар не следует ложить. Потому что муравьи подерутся потом из-за них. Вообще можно наверно почитать что муравьи кушают. Весной или летом думаю надо пойти в лес и покормить муравьев. Сейчас хорошо зимой кормить воробьев, голубей.

----------

Aion (11.02.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

Лучше бомжей кормите, а не муравьёв )) Заслуг поболее будет ,)

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

:Big Grin:  про муровьёв очень хитро, супер :Stick Out Tongue: 

Кстати учёные класифицировали вирусы (или какие то доругие одноклеточные микроорганизмы) относительно их QI

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Эпизоды из жизни: 1.на ритрите по цигуну близ Кривого Рога,когда группа практиковала на подстилках/подушках,- девчонки узрели толпу метра полтора квадратных- муравьев,несущихся через пространство группы.Все встали,подождав пока толпа насекомых пройдет.Через 30-40минут по обратной траектории эти муравьи уже неслись с добычей  -личинками других муравьев.На присутствие людей ни до ни после они вообще не обратили внимания
 2.Мой путь на улицу из (частного)дома проходит по цокольной отмостке из асфальта...Весной при потеплении заметил,правда не сразу,"активные транзиты"муравьев через отмостку от дома к дереву.Причем эти перемещения были по широкому пути,-так,что не раздавить и перешагивать это место невозможно.В-общем,решил я попробовать с ними договориться  :Smilie:  Посылал им визуальные картинки "муравьиных трупов"от моих башмаков,-и после этого-просьбу перемещаться по трещинке в асфальте,одной тонкой ленточкой...Особо на результат и не надеясь..Но! Тем не менее,-через пару часов,или на следующий день,уже не помню,-но до конца лета муравьи соблюдали "наши дорожные правила"!!  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (04.03.2012), Anthony (08.03.2012), Алексей Е (29.08.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Кунсанг (04.03.2012), Оскольд (04.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Муравьи вас услышали. Чудеса чтения мыслей. Так что муравьи те еще товарищи. Тараканы тоже необычайно развитые существа.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Оскольд (04.03.2012)

----------


## Тимур Ш.В

Одна сказка, между прочим наша.
 Пахал мужик землю с помошниками и волами.  Згреб их всех в руку великан и прибежал мамке показать.
"Мама смотри какой муравей да еще и землю портит (оригинал, "псує") ". Посмотрела мамка и говорит "Пусть портит, отнеси сынок где взял с них тоже когдато люди будут"    :Wink:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Кунсанг (05.03.2012), Оскольд (04.03.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Есть сутра так и называемая "Сутра муравьев".


Скажите пожалуйста, где можно ее прочесть? А то Гугл ничего не дал.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Скажите пожалуйста, где можно ее прочесть? А то Гугл ничего не дал.


Эта сутра есть на старомонгольском и на тибетском должна быть. У меня нет тибетского варианта и поскольку в монгольском есть некоторые непонятные места для меня то перевести не могу полностью пока.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

Муравьев уличили в использовании TCP/IP для поиска еды

----------

Ho Shim (29.08.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Иляна (28.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

http://dirty.ru/comments/358083
хотя надо было это в вгетарианский раздел тиснуть  :Smilie:

----------

Eugene G. (30.08.2012), Ho Shim (29.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

По стартовому сообщению:
Это касается всего животного многообразия в целом. Есть птицы, которые не могут расколоть орехи и кладут их на дорогу, чтобы машины их раздавили, а потом склевывают оставшееся. Но тут не все так просто. Это просто инстинкты тонкие Это проверяли. Был эксперимент. Близкое семейство к муравьям - осы. Есть вид ос, которые создают гнезда на песчаных склонах. Они приносят своим личинкам еду и кладут в отверстие, так ученые вынули личинки и положили на их место муляжи, тогда осы продолжали долго носить им еду. Потом насекомые иногда на боль даже не реагируют. В общем, они все эти сложные механизмы поведения делают неосознанно, чисто инстинктивно. У муравьев есть еще и рабы, которых они берут из военнопленных другого муравейника, иногда отделившейся части собственного муравейника и даже дипломаты, которые проникают во враждебный муравейник. Но все эти сложные социальные механизмы держатся на инстинктах. Открытая социальная работа встречается только у млекопитающих, в основном собачьих и приматов.

----------


## Zom

Точно также можно сказать тогда, что и у людей "сложные социальные механизмы держатся на инстинктах".
Потому что разницу между инстинктами и не-истинктами вы не проведёте.

----------

Ho Shim (08.10.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Echo

> Точно также можно сказать тогда, что и у людей "сложные социальные механизмы держатся на инстинктах".


В общем так и считается. Другое дело, что человеку приписывают разумную деятельность.



> Потому что разницу между инстинктами и не-истинктами вы не проведёте.


Разницу между инстинктивной и разумной деятельностью можно увидеть на примере китайской комнаты. Критический довод по этому поводу:



> Некоторые критики считают, что тест Тьюринга выдержал не робот, а система, состоящая из комнаты, книги правил и робота. Сёрль, по их мнению, отвлекает внимание от этого факта, концентрируясь на одном из компонентов системы, выполняющем в данном случае чисто механическую работу. Система из книги правил, человека и комнаты, по их мнению, является разумной и понимает китайский язык.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Игорь Ю (08.10.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> По стартовому сообщению:
> Это касается всего животного многообразия в целом. Есть птицы, которые не могут расколоть орехи и кладут их на дорогу, чтобы машины их раздавили, а потом склевывают оставшееся. Но тут не все так просто. Это просто инстинкты тонкие Это проверяли. Был эксперимент. Близкое семейство к муравьям - осы. Есть вид ос, которые создают гнезда на песчаных склонах. Они приносят своим личинкам еду и кладут в отверстие, так ученые вынули личинки и положили на их место муляжи, тогда осы продолжали долго носить им еду. Потом насекомые иногда на боль даже не реагируют. В общем, они все эти сложные механизмы поведения делают неосознанно, чисто инстинктивно. У муравьев есть еще и рабы, которых они берут из военнопленных другого муравейника, иногда отделившейся части собственного муравейника и даже дипломаты, которые проникают во враждебный муравейник. Но все эти сложные социальные механизмы держатся на инстинктах. Открытая социальная работа встречается только у млекопитающих, в основном собачьих и приматов.


Вы еще посмотрите видео, как там вороны инструменты делают и решают логические задачи, с грузиками. Тут уж инстинктами не обойдешся. Как я понял из недавно прочитанных статей, социальная деятельность человека тоже держится на инстинктах. Правда, никто не знает что это такое, как передается и для чего человеку тогда вообще _думать_ с научной точки зрения. А так, ученые уже написали какой-то меморандум о наличии у млекопитающихся сознания. Осталось дело за насекомыми, хладнокровными и прочими рыбами)

----------

Zom (08.10.2012), Игорь Ю (08.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати о воронах - у нас на даче рядом на елке свили гнездо вороны. Но они крайне шумные птицы, поэтому моя сестра дожалась, пока выводок не влетит из гнезда и не окрепнет, и сняла гнездо. Оно оказалось.... из армированной проволоки :Smilie:  В дачных условиях, где гораздо доступнее другие, более традиционные для птиц материалы :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (08.10.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Кстати о воронах - у нас на даче рядом на елке свили гнездо вороны. Но они крайне шумные птицы, поэтому моя сестра дожалась, пока выводок не влетит из гнезда и не окрепнет, и сняла гнездо. Оно оказалось.... из армированной проволоки В дачных условиях, где гораздо доступнее другие, более традиционные для птиц материалы


Проволока армированной не бывает  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я догадывалась.  :Smilie:  А как называется проволока в"рубашке" из пластмассы? - там была именно такая.

----------


## Буль

провод  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, изолированный тогда уж. :Smilie:  А то есть просто голые металлические провода......

о, нашла

----------


## sergey

Про медведей: http://shpilenok.livejournal.com/1746.html

----------


## Буль

> Может, изолированный тогда уж. А то есть просто голые металлические провода......


Ну, тогда уж и "электрический" до кучи  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я догадывалась.  А как называется проволока в"рубашке" из пластмассы? - там была именно такая.


Провод в оплётке)

----------


## Буль

> Провод в оплётке)


"Оплётка" -- это оплетение токонесущей жил(ы), состоящее из  нитей диэлектрического материала. В данном случае "рубашка из пластмассы" -- это "электроизоляционное покрытие", но никак не "оплётка". 

Хы, добрая четверть века прошла, а определения помнятся...  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Из собственного опыта мы все знаем, что люди очень различаются по типу своего поведения: бывают смелые, и даже наглые, бывают застенчивые и робкие. Если у одного человека мы находим некоторое устойчивое сочетание специфических особенностей поведения, то говорим об определенном типе личности или о «поведенческом синдроме». Наблюдения за животными, в том числе живущими у нас дома собаками и кошками, показывают, что и среди них можно выделить разные «поведенческие синдромы», разные «индивидуальности» (personality).
> 
> Рабочие муравьи из одной колонии вовсе не одинаковы по своему поведению. Некоторые особи отличаются повышенной агрессивностью, другие проявляют особую заботу о потомстве, третьи эффективнее, чем другие, обследуют новые места или новые предметы. Группа немецких исследователей показала, что определенный поведенческий синдром (устойчивое сочетание некоторых особенностей поведения) характерен не только для отдельных особей, но и для целых колоний.
> 
> http://elementy.ru/news?newsid=431752


Покажите мне робкого муравья? Нет таких. Чуть что не так, и он работает мандибулами раскидывая всех. Любой, даже рабочий.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Робкий медведь? Вряд ли. Вот среди волков еще бывают альфа-омега, но это только среди млекопитающих, в основном приматов, собачьих.

----------


## Sadhak

а вот про львов http://dirty.ru/comments/362318

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Zom

Восстание муравьёв http://elementy.ru/lib/431749

----------

Aion (14.11.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Wyrd

> Восстание муравьёв http://elementy.ru/lib/431749


ом мани падме хум

----------

Дондог (21.07.2016)

----------


## Соколов Александр

http://elementy.ru/news/430274-а вот тут муравьи задачи по тригонометрии решают.

----------

Zom (19.11.2012), Дондог (21.07.2016), Топпер- (19.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Ранее уже было доказано, что некоторые животные могут ориентироваться по звездам, но навозный жук - первое насекомое, использующее для этого всю видимую галактику.

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...3/01/29/517174

----------

Aion (30.01.2013), Ho Shim (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дондог (21.07.2016), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

битвы муравьев (звук лучше отключить :Smilie: )

----------


## Aion



----------

Georgiy (21.07.2016), Ho Shim (25.12.2015), Алик (24.12.2015), Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Aion

Муравьи начали выращивать грибы после гибели динозавров

Генетики обнаружили, что 55-60 миллионов лет назад (после вымирания динозавров) триба муравьев под названием Attini сменили образ жизни охотников-собирателей на грибоводство, используя для своих нужд гнилую древесину. Медленно растущие грибы могли поддерживать колонии небольших размеров, однако это был первый шаг на пути к появлению полноценной сельскохозяйственной деятельности.
Переход к земледелию вызвал ряд эволюционных изменений, которые привели к потере многих генов. При этом выращивание грибов сильнее повышало шансы муравьев на выживание, если насекомые получали более питательный урожай. Примерно 25 миллионов лет назад один из родов Attini начали выращивать грибы, производящие богатые белком луковицы. В результате размеры колоний грибоводов увеличились, стимулируя еще большее развитие сельскохозяйственной деятельности.
Наконец, 15 миллионов лет назад появились муравьи-листорезы, которые вырезают кусочки листьев и используют их в качестве субстрата для развития грибов. Их колонии могут содержать до восьми миллионов особей.
Листорезы синтезируют пищеварительные ферменты, которые помогают насекомым усваивать белки из плодовых тел, однако эти виды Attini не могут питаться чем-либо еще. Выращиваемые ими грибы, в свою очередь, не могут использовать древесину для питания и растут только на листьях, заготовленных муравьями.

----------

Georgiy (21.07.2016), Vladiimir (21.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.07.2016), Дондог (21.07.2016), Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> ...


Наряду с этой замечательной картинкой есть и муравьиный круг смерти. Он образуется, когда муравьи идут по своему следу

Почему муравьи маршируют по кругу, пока не умрут
http://www.nat-geo.ru/nature/884212-...c-all-articles




> Самый большой муравьиный круг смерти наблюдал американский путешественник Уильям Биб в 1921 году в Гайане. Его диаметр составлял 365 метров, а продержался он около двух дней.

----------

Aion (22.07.2016), Алик (29.11.2016), Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

*Муравьи способны узнавать себя в зеркале*
http://elementy.ru/novosti_nauki/432...ebya_v_zerkale




> Бельгийские энтомологи показали, что рыжие муравьи из рода Myrmica могут идентифицировать себя с собственным отражением в зеркале. Ранее считалось, что такой способностью обладают только некоторые виды млекопитающих и птиц. Перед зеркалом муравьи приводят себя в порядок или совершают необычные движения головой и антеннами, чего не наблюдается, когда они видят за стеклом сородичей. Это поведение говорит о том, что у муравьев могут наличествовать зачатки самосознания.


Осознающий себя муравей из рода Myrmica ruba

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Красавец.


"Рис 3. Муравей Gigantiops desctructor — рекордсмен по остроте зрения среди муравьев".

Муравьи с хорошим зрением могут видеть не только верхушки деревьев, но и звезды на небе, по мнению авторов работы. Стало быть, сей наш брат по разуму, как и И. Кант, способен удивиться звездному небу и нравственному закону внутри него, а заодно создать какую-нибудь доктрину освобождения от всех (муравьиных) страданий.  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (25.03.2017)

----------

